# *Fender* sound system speakers?



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

*Fender sound system speakers?*













Has anyone researched the quality of the Fender *speakers*? Specifically, the door and the back seat speakers.
Doors = 6 3/4" (surprisingly large). Back seat hips = 5 1/4".

Are they the typical el cheapo grande' car speaker from china with 0.75 oz magnets and 1-ply toilet paper speaker cones? Are they even co-axials? Do they take standard 4x90° screw patterns?

Any knowledge of the subwoofer speaker? Quality? Another 1.15 oz magnet? VC throw?

Bonus points for pictures.

Thanks for reading.
​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Not exactly what I wanted, but ... 
... found some good Fender System info *Here!*











(_Seems the subwoofer is a dual voice coil driver, which would imply that it's amplifier is two channel, which would imply it's stereo and a simple full range amp that simply allows the driver itself to roll off the high frequencies ... 
... which would confirm that auto makers cut corners wherever they can.
_​)
{
... still sounds very good though ... 
}​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Visited -*vwparts*- ...


Their search engine is from the early 90s.

Found the door speakers (6 3/4s). But no joy on the rear 5 1/4s which were not listed. Annoying #1.

The stock (non-Fender) speakers are straight up single cone, all frequency speakers. Had a nice picture and everything. You can find it *HERE!*


The Fenders, of course, appear to be coaxials - but they offer only a drawing of it. 










Very effective at hiding the quality. Annoying #2.
Comparing the two pictures, and the screw mounts, makes the above picture interesting. Annoying #2.1
Given only doors are listed, one wonders if the back seat hip speakers are the same in both systems.

The Fender site refers to "dual voice coil" speakers in the front, which isn't really a coaxial (dual VC usually means one speaker cone, coaxials have 2), and doesn't make sense for midrange ... so perhaps the marketing copywriters are idiots. Annoying #3. No mention of awesome quality in the back seat again leads one to believe ... Annoying #4.



Neither speaker is listed with dimensions -- depth being the key issue.
I ran into this with my Jeep: premium Alpine sound system, with zero design documents and detailed descriptions. Car makers are so upright and honest.

​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

.

In no particular order ...











the Fender system is a clusterfμck.
the door speaker, though resembling a 6 3/4, is actually more like a 6 15/16. So neither an aftermarket 6 3/4 nor a 7" will fit in that area. To replace, you need to fabricate a mounting bracket.
that same door speaker is also (confirmed) a dual voice coil driver. So there are two positive leads coming to it. Indications are that the lines to it are crossed over, making it a type of midbass driver ... odd -- (hence, most of the "front" highs going to the door triangle) { _so ... if you do manage to find a speaker that fits in that limited area (depth), and you do fabricate a bracket, and you don't break your ambient lighting around the facing ... you won't get much better highs, because the channel doesn't have them_ }
the headunit interface is an abnormal size. There is no smooth fitting surround available if you replace the headunit with an aftermarket head. This, and the door speaker, speak to _nefarious_ car designing.
if you love your little synthesized compass in your data control panel -- it dies if you replace the head (don't know if all that info dies {{ _where would we be without instantaneous mpg readings?_ }} )
the rear "hip shot" 5 1/4" inch speakers are not a "Fender" upgrade -- they are the same in all hatchbacks; it seems the configuration is different in the convertible.
replacing/upgrading the amp is no easy trick -- there is a data line and the bluetooth goes through that amp. Good luck.
using "high level" amps to add volume is the best move, but these amps tend to be low quality and noisy.
some report it is actually an *11* speaker system, and not the 9.
2 - low in the door
2 - corner/mirror in the door
2 - 5 1/4s in the back
2 - little tweeters next to them
2 - top sound enhancers in the lighting control bay
1 - subwoofer


there's something bizarre about the subwoofer too, though I can't remember now. Has something to do with the mounting method and the impossibility of opening it.
 - *VAX 11/780* _forever_

​


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Obviously for the _Golf_, but all research indicates they are the same components, though each target vehicle gets its own software load (sound profile) in the J794/J695 control units.
​











Notes:
there are actually 12 channels in the Beetle
the subwoofer is dual voice coil, so that adds 2 channels to the total
the front door woofer/speaker(s) (R21 & R23) is another dual voice coil driver
(hence, each of those contributes 2 channels per physical speaker basket
{so each front door element has 3 _channels per door_} )
the J525 digital amp has the same VW part number for both the _Dynaudio_ and *Fender* systems.


*P.S.*, _I find it curious that the nature of the line between the_ *J685*_ head unit and the _*J794*_ digital controller is not called out._​​


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

*fender*

*Fender Sound System*












The system features proprietary Panasonic speaker technology and covers the cabin with directional sound from the front door speakers that generate imaging beyond the capabilities of traditional speaker designs. It cuts through the noise and other distractions with dual voice coil front speakers, with extended range for all musical genres. The design features lower inter-modulation distortion and smooth mid-range response to eliminate harshness. It is harmonically complex, with extended range tweeters and properly voiced 16cm speakers revealing original instrumentation timbre and harmonic richness.
The Fender sound system is available in the Volkswagen Beetle. Were auto stereo award winners the year Fender came out in the Beetle.







https://www.businessinsider.com.au/vw-fender-audio-review-2016-5?r=US&IR=T

http://www.superstreetonline.com/features/news/eurp-1202-vw-beetle-car-audio-system/

[url]https://www.autoblog.com/2011/04/22/new-york-2011-we-check-out-vws-new-fender-audio-systems/
[/URL]


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Mr Gee said:


> *Fender Sound System*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I must smile at the verbage supplied to the trade writer(s) from the *VW* _Corporate Communications_ department. One the one hand, the Fender system was scientifically optimized (_with *science!*_) and acoustically engineered for the unique Beetle cabin. On the other hand, the Fender system comes in multiple variations depending on year and region. For example, my 2019 SE has no diamond shaped speaker like the delightful one in your picture. Do you, in Aussieland, have one of those? And where is it located?

Thanks for posting.
​


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

NewBeatle said:


> I must smile at the verbage supplied to the trade writer(s) from the *VW* _Corporate Communications_ department. One the one hand, the Fender system was scientifically optimized (_with *science!*_) and acoustically engineered for the unique Beetle cabin. On the other hand, the Fender system comes in multiple variations depending on year and region. For example, my 2019 SE has no diamond shaped speaker like the delightful one in your picture. Do you, in Aussieland, have one of those? And where is it located?
> 
> Thanks for posting.
> ​


Yah, not from a Beetle but another Fender car perhaps Golf?


----------



## ThatBlueBeetle (May 13, 2018)

Mr Gee said:


> Yah, not from a Beetle but another Fender car perhaps Golf?


Looks like the Fender cap from the Mk7/Mk7.5 Golf family... specifically the A-pillar speakers.


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

ThatBlueBeetle said:


> Looks like the Fender cap from the Mk7/Mk7.5 Golf family... specifically the A-pillar speakers.


Speaking of looking, it looks like a larger tweeter ... confirm?


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

NewBeatle said:


> Speaking of looking, it looks like a larger tweeter ... confirm?




Same part number -


----------



## NewBeatle (Dec 5, 2019)

Mr Gee said:


> Same part number -




Thanks for responding.​​


----------

